# Warped Kayak Fix



## eodryan (Mar 4, 2009)

So I had left my kayak flat on the rails in my Garage as I was doing some work on it and got side tracked with one of my 15 other projects. My wife pointed out that it had a flat spot in the bottom of it. It had probably sat like that for a month. A quick search on google found a thread on the hobie forums where someone had had a simmilar problem.

Essentially what you do:

boil water, 
throw some hand towels in it, 
place the towels on the outside of the hull where it's bent
push up from the inside,
hull should pop right back into place (it took about 3 seconds of pushing to reset it for me)

This procedure was recommended by the Hobie guys themselves.

Here is a link to the original thread
http://www.hobiecat.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=26007&start=0

Tight lines!


----------

